# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) >  ساخت جدول در برنامه C#‎با پایگاه دادهaccess درزمان اجرا

## setareh1

دوستان سلام :لبخند: 
چه طوری میشه دربرنامه C#‎‎ که از پایگاه داده access استفاده میکنه در زمان اجرا یک جدول با تعدادی فیلد ساخت. :متفکر:  اگر این موضوع قبلا عنوان شده لطفا آدرسشو بهم بدید. :خجالت:

----------


## setareh1

خواهش میکنم یکی جواب بده،چرا برنامه #c ای که از پایگاه داده access استفاده میکنه در حین کدنویسی امکان ساخت جدول یعنی دستور create table ،همچنین دستور حذف جدول رو نداره؟ چکار باید کرد؟

----------


## setareh1

لطفا یکی جوابمو بده،یعنی هیچ کس نمیدونه؟!!!!!!  :افسرده:   :ناراحت:

----------

